# Thanksgiving



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

A largely American holiday is upon us so here are some helpful articles to get us all thorough it!:

Turkey Cooking Tips



Table Manners


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Salgy shared a great recipe for a bourbon-brined turkey a couple of years ago. I slow-roasted/smoked the turkey on my Weber that year, and the results were very delicious.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving for the 27th my American brethren.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Salgy shared a great recipe for a bourbon-brined turkey a couple of years ago. I slow-roasted/smoked the turkey on my Weber that year, and the results were very delicious.


We had a pre-brined Kosher turkey last year and it was superb!!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> We had a pre-brined Kosher turkey last year and it was superb!!


Sounds interesting.

Wifey has already bought the turkey for this year. I'm planning to brine it myself starting Wednesday morning. It's fun to research different brining recipes. However, any plans that I may have had for roasting/smoking it outside may have to be nixed. I think a winter nor'easter is forecast to hit our area on Wednesday!


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

WouldaShoulda said:


> We had a pre-brined Kosher turkey last year and it was superb!!


There's nothing like brining a bird properly to make sure it will be juicy, tender and delicious. And, unfortunately, inapposite should any of the guests have a high blood-pressure condition.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Just double up on the meds, it's only one day!!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Tried brining a turkey one year. Didn't work. Now I brine myself and Mrs. 32 does the cooking.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Several years ago we adopted Gordon Ramsay's turkey recipe and its worked out very well.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Kosher Turkey was another hit for Christmas feast this year!!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The Kosher Turkey was another hit for Christmas feast this year!!


Excellent! Looks like you've a tasty tradition going there.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. You guys need to quit "talking turkey." Dome of us are still scrubbing off those added holiday pounds...and you're making us hungry!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The turkey is not usually the problem food item as far as weight gain is concerned.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

You will have to pry my sweet potatoes from my cold dead chubby fingers!!irate:


----------

